# male sexual maturity???



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

At what does does the pink thing in male pups begin to come out? :?:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

moka started at 4months :wink:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

my parents spaniel (neutered) was 4 months
dodger was 6 months
all of the previous male dogs ive had vary.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanut was bout 4months 8)


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Jasper is near 4 mos now and I noticed it the other day. Tucker I've only seen once and that was recently (he's 11.5mos).


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Guinny was about four months.


----------



## maminel (Jan 23, 2006)

oh great...Kujo is 4 months as we speak!! ahhhh :shock:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hm Carl was probably around 4 months...  

I haven't noticed "it" come out as much since he got neutered though.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Chuwee is almost five months, and I have yet to have that experience.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

bambi started at 5 months. He's fixed and it still comes out alot and he still humps things :?


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

just great lol my kujo is about 3 months so i will be watching for his "little red thing" to pop out. he's a big humper!!!! so not looking forward to this lol :lol:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 10, 2005)

Beaver was 4 months. He was neutered at 4 months too and seems to hump things more now than ever!! They're so funny.


----------

